# Clown Loaches



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Just wondering if they will mix well with malawi cichlids like auratus and johanni? If the malawi are likely to attack them then I wont get them but if not then I maye consider getting 1 or 2 for my new tank.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

1. Clowns should be kept 3 or more.
2. Clowns do best in pH 6.5-7.5, not exactly ideal for rifties.
3. Clowns get big and they go anywhere in a tank they want.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO I would leave clowns out of that setup for the reasons daviddoyle suggested


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

haha no probs, im sure my pleco will keep the tank clean anyways


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*ugh*

Plecos don't mix well with mbunas, either, and their usefulness as tank cleaners is very grossy overrated. In fact, if they really were good tank cleaners, you wouldn't want one in a mbuna tank anyway, because they would be eating the algae that the cichlids need.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

lol ok ok he'll be going back in the community tank in about a week when I add a further 4-6 malawis. Only thing is I have a plec in my community already and they chase each other aggresively now and again disturbing the tank  

The plecs been in for almost a week now and it doesnt appear to be swimming around as much as it did in the community tank. Light levels are significantly brighter because theres no floating water lettuce and theres not a lot of floor space due to the rock work. Could you give me any alternative recommendations such as catfish or is it simply the best for the fish to be exclusively malawi cichlids.


----------

